# Support for ADHD toddler



## princessellie

Hi :wave:

I am just wondering if there is much support for toddlers with ADHD? I am considering going to my doctors for help but am reluctant to go if all they can offer us is medication. I am not happy giving her ritalin or anything like that because I think it is no life and I don't want that for my baby. Is there much available, like support groups or things like that? Also, if I go to the doctors, can they force me to give her meds or is that my choice?

Thanks :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You should be able to find support groups? Also, have you tried an occupational therapist? we had to go private but she helped us realise M's issues are sensory and that he does not need medication (which is not a long term solution) xx

As for the docs, they will probably refer you to CAMHS rather than advise you themselves x Who diagnosed her? x


----------



## princessellie

No one has diagnosed her yet but my auntie told me I need to take her to the docs after having us for a few days. Her son had adhd and she said all the classic symptoms are there. I'm just reluctant to take her to the doctors if they are going to make me put her on meds because I am really not happy doing that x


----------



## princessellie

Will look for an occupational therapist :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They def wont put her on meds without a diagnosis so dont worry. If you have concerns they will refer you to child mental health (camhs) That will probably have a waiting list and they will go on to refer you to an OT but I would definitely join some groups in the meantime x


----------



## princessellie

Ok thanks hun. Who does the diagnosing then? I've just checked and we don't have a camhs here x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

found this on the NHS website xx

Referral

If your GP suspects that you or your child has ADHD, they may refer you to a specialist such as:
a child or adult psychiatrist (an expert in mental and emotional health)
a paediatrician (an expert in children's health)
the mental health services for children and young people
Who you are referred to will depend on your age and what is available in your local area.
Your specialist can make an accurate diagnosis after a detailed assessment that may include:
a physical examination, which will rule out other possible causes for the symptoms
a series of interviews with you or your child
interviews or reports from other significant people, such as partners, parents and teachers
Diagnosis in children and teenagers

Diagnosing ADHD in children depends on a set of strict criteria. To be diagnosed with ADHD, your child must have six or more symptoms of inattentiveness, or six or more symptoms of hyperactivity and impulsiveness.
Read more information about the symptoms of ADHD.
The type of ADHD your child will be diagnosed with will depend on the number of symptoms they have from each group. For example, if they have eight symptoms of hyperactivity and impulsiveness and only three symptoms of inattentiveness, they will be diagnosed with ADHD mainly hyperactive-impulsive.

To be diagnosed with ADHD, your child must also have:
been displaying symptoms continuously for at least six months
started to show symptoms before the age of seven &#8211; although in some cases a diagnosis can still be made if symptoms do not start until after this age
been showing symptoms in at least two different settings &#8211; for example, at home and at school, to rule out the possibility that the behaviour is just a reaction to certain teachers or parental control
symptoms that make their lives considerably more difficult, on a social, academic or occupational level
symptoms that are not just part of a developmental disorder or difficult phase, and are not better accounted for by another condition


----------



## princessellie

Thank you so much babes xx


----------



## AimeeM

They will be very hesitant to diagnose it it the uk under 6 due to it being hard to differentiate from normal behaviour. Is she at school or nursery and do they share the same concerns? It isn't just a simple diagnosis, we went through months of assessments at home and school x x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ They have to be the same in 2 settings (Ie: home and preschool) etc. The doc wont give out meds either I think they have to be prescribed through the mental health team x


----------



## Tiff

They won't diagnose ADD/ADHD until after the age of 5 here as well. I think its because their little systems don't finish doing the massive development until then.

Definitely won't hurt to get her started though. I've learned that there are massive wait times, so if its suspected get her in early... hopefully will cut down on wait times later on. :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

We are currently having Ellis assessed for ADHD although he seems to flag alot of other things too! We went via our HV who referred us for speech therapy to start and it snowballed from there. We currently have at home assesments fortnightly and he has observations at Pre-School. Like the others, its hard to diagnose at the moment however if it is ADHD I would be open to medicating if it was needed. From research and reading threads on here there are so many different types available and the difference it has made to some children is amazing so please keep an open mind xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would also be cautious that a diagnosis under 7 could be a wrong wrong and missing out other sensory needs. I tried to steer away from the ADHD label as often it can affect a child getting a statment x


----------

